# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی > سوال: چطور با کلیک بر روی دکمه فرم پاک نشود در جنگو؟

## malihehshajari

سلام
من میخوام وقتی بر روی یک دکمه کلیک میکنم اطلاعات فرم داخلش بمونه پاک نشه 
میشه راهنمایی کنید
پایتون - جنگو

----------


## n.nowroozi

کلاس فرمت رو بالای شرط POST بزار که از موقع رندر کردن فرم رو با دیتاهایی که از request گرفته رندر کنه

----------

